# EW! What grosses YOU out.



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I know I am a bit of a pansy when it comes to feeding certain things. What, if anything, grosses you out? What could you absolutely NOT feed due to the ick factor or cute factor, or whatever? 

Gross stuff to me:
Chicken Feet (my friend was over the other day and saw some in my fridge, she asked me if I was practicing voodoo again )
Whole fish, especially skin on. EW.
Liver, it stinks to me.
Rabbit Heads (WHY did I buy these? They are still in my freezer, staring at me with their skinless little faces!)
Tripe (stinky!)

Things I absolutely cannot feed:
Road Kill
Horse (I have had horses, can't do it).



Share!


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

I am pretty new to this, but so far the only thing that has freaked me out is the canned fish. Raw fish does not bother me, but sometimes I give canned mackerel, and that is ewww. It just smells SO bad. And then he smells like fish for the rest of the evening. The kids always saw "Ewww, was it fish night"? when he comes around!!

The rabbit heads would bother me too, I think!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

There's probably nothing that I absolutely wouldn't feed my dogs as long as it's appropriate. But the things I can't stand the smell of are:

green rotten lamb ribs
liver or kidney of any kind (the smell seems to permeate my hands)
slightly past due pork or chicken or turkey (beef is fine though)

But I will still feed the above things....they are just gag factor.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I hate chicken feet, the gross me out, and they're probably the least bloody/ smelly item there is! THey just look to.... chicken feet-ey? lol
I don't like handling kidney because like Natalie said, the smell on the hands is an ick factor.


I can not stand the smell of past due chicken. *puke*


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> I hate chicken feet, the gross me out, and they're probably the least bloody/ smelly item there is! THey just look to.... chicken feet-ey? lol
> I don't like handling kidney because like Natalie said, the smell on the hands is an ick factor.
> 
> 
> I can not stand the smell of past due chicken. *puke*


Oh yeah I can't feed spoiled stuff either.

And chicken feet remind me too much of lizard feet or something...I don't know.
EW. 
But the dogs love them of course.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

It takes A LOT to gross me out, but the following do it with ease.

Tongues. Eyeballs. Head or any recognizable part of it. I think I'd pass the eff out.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh man...I bought a case of turkey drumsticks and a case of chicken quarters not too long ago. I left them in a rubbermaid bin on the kitchen floor to thaw so I could separate the pieces...needless to say they thawed sooner than expected. The juices that leaked out of the boxes started to mold....it was the worst smell EVER!!!! I had to cut it all up into portion sizes too....:frown: I just threw out the bin...I couldn't take the smell anymore. LOL

Besides that, kidney smell is nasty and whole fish freak me out. :tongue:


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm afraid I'm still waiting to find out what my limit is!!
I'm sure I will find out as some point, but I have not started with the eyes, brains or head parts from the animals yet!!


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Theres not much I will not feed..road kill is pretty much the only thing unless its a freshly hit deer.

I will feed all these but its a HUGE gag in my house

Liver
Tripe
Expired Chicken and Turkey


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

So far nothing really grosses me out. I would gladly take on the challenge of handling the really freaky stuff, like heads and eyes. Sure, I might be a bit grossed out at first, but at the same time I'm sure I would find it fascinating.  Hey, I used to love to help my mum and aunt when they were butchering up a pig or cow when I was a kid! It would take a lot to really gross me out.

One of my big dreams is to be able to raise some small animals, like rabbits and chickens, and of course kill them and butcher them myself.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, I think I came across the first thing yesterday that grossed me out (I don't get grossed out easily at all). I'm a Biology major. My anatomy labs where we dissected various animals was my fav.

So I was cleaning out the fridge and came across a tupperware container that I keep cut up beef ribs for the dogs to chew in. I thought "Hummm, I could have sworn I gave all the ribs to the dogs." Well, I hadn't. I think this beef rib must have been in there for weeks. When I open the container the smell was horrifying. And the green and white mold didn't sit to well with me either. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Kidney never bothered me, maybe because bully sticks were already fed here? Liver I got used to because I have always made liver treats for the dogs. 

I have gotten used to whole fish, chicken feet and even tripe. I still have to work up courage to feed llama heads and whole baby lambs. I just don't look at the chicken head part of the head neck combo when I put it into his dish.

I am NOT going to clean Max's whole uncleaned gizzards for him. Really icky, those things. He can do it himself just fine.

Odd thing is that I am fine washing his leftover head and whole prey to refrigerate for the next day, it is just starting out that is hard.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

heads bother me...but so far, little else....

oh.

slimey, left in the refrigerator too long, chicken....i cannot stand the smell of rotting chicken...or the feel.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

heh....heh....

I can't stand the smell of liver. It doesn't gross me out, really, but the smell is horrendous. Well...there was one time I didn't realize the small fridge got left open...all...day... When I pulled out the liver to feed to the dogs, it was so rotten that it had ALL turned black. Not just the blood, but the liver was black as well. I still fed it to the dogs, and they had no problems, but that was just....GROSS!

Then there was another time I put some turkeys in the fridge, and of course procrastinated on cutting them up for, like, two weeks (the fridge smelled gross, but I rarely went in there). Well, finally got them out and cut them up, and looked into the fridge and there were literally little bloodcycles growing up from the bottom of the fridge like stalagmites. Needless to say, cleaning the fridge was a pain in the bottom, and the dogs got the stalagmite bloodcycles. Never again am I doing that!


----------



## Zoe2007 (Sep 28, 2010)

... cutting liver in it's jello like state... the slime on chicken... I think I just threw up a little...


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

spookychick13 said:


> I know I am a bit of a pansy when it comes to feeding certain things. What, if anything, grosses you out? What could you absolutely NOT feed due to the ick factor or cute factor, or whatever?


Welp, I've had rats, guinea pigs and rabbits for pets so I couldn't do it. I just couldn't do it.

As for what really grosses me out and I wish I didn't have to feed it but don't think there's a way around it? Livers. OMG!  

The consistency...(lurch)...I cut it up as fast as I could and put it in to baggies. The dogs haven't had any yet but I did give some to the cats and it was like thick liquid......'scuse me a minute....you see? Even writing about it makes me think I'm going to hurl. But, they need it so I guess I have to buck up and deal. 

Also, I'm not sure I can do anything with fur still on it or any kind of hoof. And I did look at some cow tongue earlier this week, sitting on the shelf at the grocery store...it only took me 5 seconds of looking before I said, "Nope...nope...no way...can't do it...uh uh...no dogs! NO!"

Kidney stinks but it doesn't gross me out that much...I just hold my breath for short intervals and then run away, gulp more air, run back, cut more, run away...repeat until finished.

And I think I'd also draw the line at road kill.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i could feed thumper...couldn't kill thumper..i couldn't kill anything except spiders.......

but i could feed with the fur still on......my husband is the wuss on that one....

if i had bigger dogs, i can imagine throwing an entire goat into the back yard and letting them at it. that would be so cool....although the smell after a few days would be kind of icky.....

liver is okay.....it just has a coppery rusty smell to it....

rats? ugh ugh ugh. i hate them. i thank everyone who is feeding them to their dogs or cats...one less to roam the world....blech...

but i won't have them or mice in the house nor will i feed them....ick ick ick.....no rodents....


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

Liver makes me gag.

I wouldn't be able to feed anything with fur on it and I don't think I could feed heads. I wish I could but I don't think I can.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Nothing's grossed me out really bad, until I got some feeder mice for the cat. She wouldn't eat it, so had to hold it by the tail in a mug of hot water trying to heat it up for her. Kept having flashbacks to Candy and Stan, my pet mice when I was a kid. Poor little things, feeder mice, they never have a chance in life - and the bloody cat still wouldn't eat it.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Nothing really comes to mind that grosses me out but the thought of HEADS, I had the chance to get sheep heads on the last order of lamb our co-op did, as many as I wanted!
All I could picture was sheep heads on a stake lining my driveway, too spooky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm with magicre....Not much grosses me out, but the thought of feeding a rat just doesn't sit well with me. Although, Noah and Grace have had their second squirrel meal and they are of the rodent family. Somethin' about a rat, yuk!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Um...yuck! This thread grosses me out!! JK! But the mention of roadkill, rats, horses (?!?!?!) and heads definitely grossed me out.

I am starting to rethink my decision to feed PMR. Can I successfully do this without ever having to feed a HEAD, roadkill or rat? And no way would I ever feed a horse! 

Can I just stick with chicken, turkey, lamb, rabbit, venison, buffalo, etc?


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> Um...yuck! This thread grosses me out!! JK! But the mention of roadkill, rats, horses (?!?!?!) and heads definitely grossed me out.
> 
> I am starting to rethink my decision to feed PMR. Can I successfully do this without ever having to feed a HEAD, roadkill or rat? And no way would I ever feed a horse!
> 
> Can I just stick with chicken, turkey, lamb, rabbit, venison, buffalo, etc?


Yes, you don't have to feed weird stuff!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, anything with the head still attached is gross. I think that that may have been Ania's problem with fish. I think she knew that she was looking something dead in the eye and eating it. So she didn't, and we stuck with canned, headless fish. Or it could all be me projecting my own feelings on the matter onto Ania.:tongue:

I would NEVER feed anything resembling a snake.

We have garter snakes in our yard. Ania doesn't show any interest other than smelling them so far. Which is a good thing, because I don't know what I'd do if I saw my baby girl with a live snake hanging out of her mouth.  And from what I understand, snakes wiggle for a long time after you kill them.

Oh, and to be clear, the reason I wouldn't feed snakes is because I think they're effin disgusting. Definitely not because I love them so much I couldn't bear to kill them. Cuz I could... find someone to kill them, that is.


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> Um...yuck! This thread grosses me out!! JK! But the mention of roadkill, rats, horses (?!?!?!) and heads definitely grossed me out.
> 
> I am starting to rethink my decision to feed PMR. Can I successfully do this without ever having to feed a HEAD, roadkill or rat? And no way would I ever feed a horse!
> 
> Can I just stick with chicken, turkey, lamb, rabbit, venison, buffalo, etc?




Yep, you can.So far all I have fed is pretty much run of the mill sort of stuff. But, since I have started, I have started to eye a lot of stuff that I would have never considered before. I live in east Texas, and road kill abounds here. While I have not stopped for any, i sure have eyed some deer and considered it. So after you do it for a while, you might feel differently. But even if you don't there is plenty of easier to obtain, less shocking choices out there that are fabulous for your babies!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

redspoo said:


> I'm with magicre....Not much grosses me out, but the thought of feeding a rat just doesn't sit well with me. Although, Noah and Grace have had their second squirrel meal and they are of the rodent family. Somethin' about a rat, yuk!


isn't that strange, though...since aren't they similar? except one has a cute tail? LOL

i wish my friend in australia could send me 'roo, as he calls it...kangaroo....that would be awesome...

my interests in feeding are becoming wider and i'm starting to think more in terms of body parts, than the specific animal...and, like deb, i'm also starting to widen my interest in different animals...although no roadkill at this house....

i want the tongues.....and the feet and the testicles and uterus and stuff that we normally would never think of as food....

heads, no...but i admire those who do.....

i have a chance to purchase a whole sheep.....but i don't want the head....it would take a year for my dogs to eat it...and i'm just not there yet.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

I haven't run into anything too gross yet, but I had a 40lb case of chicken necks. As I was thawing it out and putting them into gallon bags, I came across a couple of chicken HEADS. Beak, little flappy thing on the top, eyes, everything... VERY creepy! I remember I was just kind of mindless throwing the necks in the bag and I saw it and it took me a second or two to take it in, realize what it was, then I started laughing at how strange I am...

The dogs LOVED it!

While the rotten chicken smells bad, I don't care.. my dogs love it... and I find it all very fascinating and thrilling to watch them rip and tear and love what they're eating.


----------

